# The CRC silicone says no plastics?



## krustbox (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to get my first speed cube in the mail today, so i went down and bought CRC heavy duty silicone spray because it's one of the most recommended lubes on youtube. It looks exactly the same as i see in all the videos, so i didnt read anything. But when i got home i read on the back in huge caps "DO NOT USE ON PLASTICS." Did i get the wrong stuff? is there more than one kind of CRC heavy duty silicone spray? Has anyone else had a can that said the same thing but it still worked? Should i not use it? I don't want to ruin my new cube.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

I think the speed cubing community will almost unanimously recommend this lubricant.
Also, out of curiosity, what cube did you get?
Also, Welcome to the Speed Cubing community!


----------



## Athefre (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been using it for five years, have seen the warning, and haven't noticed any damage to the plastic.


----------



## krustbox (Feb 7, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I think the speed cubing community will almost unanimously recommend this lubricant.
> Also, out of curiosity, what cube did you get?


 
I got the Type D YongJun YJ 3x3 Speed Cube "White" from amazon. I'm very new to speed cubing so i'm sure there's better.. but it something to get my started.


----------



## krustbox (Feb 7, 2011)

Athefre said:


> I've been using it for five years, have seen the warning, and haven't noticed any damage to the plastic.


 
Alright, thank you.. .i just wasn't sure because i saw someone on youtube read off of their can that it said "works on plastics" so i wasn't sure why mine said the opposite...


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

krustbox said:


> I got the Type D YongJun YJ 3x3 Speed Cube "White" from amazon. I'm very new to speed cubing so i'm sure there's better.. but it something to get my started.


 
I just want you to make an informed choice. This page might help.


----------



## Clayy9 (Feb 7, 2011)

I also have (and use) CRC Heavy Duty silicone spray. I have had absolutly no problems with it.


----------



## Maniac (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it's because if you don't work it in, the silicone will glue the plastic together, so make sure you're using a proper lubing method.


----------



## flan (Feb 7, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I think the speed cubing community will almost unanimously recommend this lubricant.
> Also, out of curiosity, what cube did you get?
> Welcome to the Speed Cubing community!


 
Lubix is very good but sometimes a thinner lubricant is necessary, such as the outer layers of a dayan 4x4


----------



## krustbox (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, i actually just checked my mail and my first speed cube came. It doesn't even need to be lubed. I've never used a speed cube before and this is incredible feeling. It's so light, easy to turn and easy to "cut corners" i never really understood what it felt like to cut corners until now. this is great. I don't even think i need the spray but i might later on i guess. thanks again. speed cubes are amazing!


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

krustbox said:


> Thanks guys, i actually just checked my mail and my first speed cube came. It doesn't even need to be lubed. I've never used a speed cube before and this is incredible feeling. It's so light, easy to turn and easy to "cut corners" i never really understood what it felt like to cut corners until now. this is great. I don't even think i need the spray but i might later on i guess. thanks again. speed cubes are amazing!


 
Just wait till you try a Guhong...


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 7, 2011)

CRC silicone **** up my colored Guhong. Some part of the plastic is white now. But I think for regular cubes it should be fine.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't understand why you guys like CRC heavy duty and Jigaloo so much. The harsh solvents used inside those spray cans are not plastic-friendly, not to mention about the health risks presented by the chemical residue that will get on your hands. How thoroughly are you guys washing your hands after handling the cube? What if there are children in your household that might play with your cubes?

Even if you prefer not to buy professional lubricants such as lubix or maru, there are a variety of safer alternatives at your local stores.


----------



## Magix (Feb 9, 2011)

You don't lube the stickers calvin, you lube the inside of the cube


----------



## radmin (Feb 9, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> I don't understand why you guys like CRC heavy duty and Jigaloo so much. The harsh solvents used inside those spray cans are not plastic-friendly, not to mention about the health risks presented by the chemical residue that will get on your hands. How thoroughly are you guys washing your hands after handling the cube? What if there are children in your household that might play with your cubes?
> 
> Even if you prefer not to buy professional lubricants such as lubix or maru, there are a variety of safer alternatives at your local stores.



The reason is that when the plastic softens there is an instant break-in. Break-in could easily take 100 solves or more. These lubricants take care of it nearly instantly. I believe that is why Jigaloo gets better results when worked in for a long (2 min) time.

I've done some experimenting with Jigaloo and CRC. I got more of an improvement with Jigaloo in all cases. I use Lubix and clear shock oil now. They are safer to start with. If those don't help I'll revert to Jigaloo but I haven't had to yet.


----------



## radmin (Feb 9, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> I don't understand why you guys like CRC heavy duty and Jigaloo so much. The harsh solvents used inside those spray cans are not plastic-friendly, not to mention about the health risks presented by the chemical residue that will get on your hands. How thoroughly are you guys washing your hands after handling the cube? What if there are children in your household that might play with your cubes?
> 
> Even if you prefer not to buy professional lubricants such as lubix or maru, there are a variety of safer alternatives at your local stores.



The reason is that when the plastic softens there is an instant break-in. Break-in could otherwise take 100 solves or more. These lubricants take care of it nearly instantly. I believe that is why Jigaloo gets better results when worked in for a long (2 min) time.

I've done some experimenting with Jigaloo and CRC. I got more of an improvement with Jigaloo in all cases. I use Lubix and clear shock oil now. They are safer to start with. If those don't help I'll revert to Jigaloo but I haven't had to yet.


----------



## aridus (Feb 10, 2011)

badmephisto did an experiment with Jigaloo. Personally I prefer hard evidence over anecdotal. 

Anyway, his experiment kind of shows that Jigaloo does work, but if used improperly it CAN turn your cube into a brick. This is probably why there is the plastic warning, it can soften plastic temporarily and if you apply too much it can fuse it (obviously)

So just be aware and be careful with it, if you choose to use it.

video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtOHpSyfjd8


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 10, 2011)

aridus said:


> badmephisto did an experiment with Jigaloo. Personally I prefer hard evidence over anecdotal.
> 
> Anyway, his experiment kind of shows that Jigaloo does work, but if used improperly it CAN turn your cube into a brick. This is probably why there is the plastic warning, it can soften plastic temporarily and if you apply too much it can fuse it (obviously)
> 
> ...


embed


----------

